# OverView/Noob Guide of CM4DX (Updated GPS & Camera Fixs for now)



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

*CM4DX Beta Noob Guide(Updated AGAIN 6-18-2011)*

This is written for CyanogenMod-7.1.0-RC0-DROIDX-KANG

Big thanks to @CVPCS an @P3Droid; also every other dev that has supported this device as its been a wild ride.

Finally CM7 on the X. Honestly I have had no stability issues only issues I have are obviously the known posted ones. To repost them the majors ones are youtube is screwy, Camera/Camcorder is broken, and GPS is screwy for some people.

Here is a link for Cyanogen Mod Settings. This is more in depth than mine but it seems people like mine cause its pretty easy to understand so I will for sure keep updating this thread. 
http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/CyanogenMod_Settings

*Keyboard Size fix:
http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?447-MOD-CM4DX-Gingerbread-Keyboard..larger-keys!*

*HERES A GPS FIX *http://androidforums.com/droid-x-all-things-root/356203-cm4dx-gps-fix.html

*UPDATED*:to make the Camera work use Camera Illusion on the market. Its laggy but it works for now









*Themes: 
* • Here is a large thread on XDA of themes. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1056292

• Themes are on the market a quick search of CM7 will bring a few of them up.

• Once you download a theme from online or the Market click "Theme Chooser" in your app drawer and swipe through to find you theme.

• Once you "Apply" the theme you want reboot your device to ensure everything is applied correct. Or you can download "Notification Restart" from the Market.

• Also keep note some themes may not work with your device depending on if its MDPI/HDPI.

• This isn't really a theme but to add "Cyanogen Mod" instead of "T-CDMA 64" and to add screen CRT on/off animation flash this. http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?432-Cyanogen-CRT-Animation-Mod!!

*Quick Tips: 
*
* • Browsing:*
o When in the browser hit the "Menu" key , then "More" and there is an "Enable Incognito Mode" which allows you to browse without leaving any trails.

o Also in the Browser is the option to browse in full screen mode which provides an amazing browsing experience.

o Another cool option is to invert the webpage's when viewing them.

*• Notification Bar:* 
o If everyone remembers in Ginger Blur you could select which notifications to remove instead of removing them all. Well in CM7 you can just swipe the notification you want to get rid of to the side and it will keep all others in there.

* • Live Walls*:
o Pretty sure they are broken in this build but you can still use market ones if you were not sure.

* • DSP Manager:*
o If you love music this is your best friend ☺ play around with it and see what settings work with your headset you own. You can make your music sound so much better with this app.

*• Cyangoen Mod Settings:*
o This is where all the fun is! (Not covering everything in here)

*o Display:
* • If you flashed the CRT Animation mod I talked about earlier this is where you activate it.
• There is also the option for backlighting and accelerometer rotation control.

*o Input:*
• This area allows you to change:
• Long press on the home key.
• Search key actions.
• Haptic feedback.
• And the buttons on the side of the Droid X.

*o Interface:*
• Led notifications are located here; tons of customizability with them. (The random light color is awesome ☺)
• Finally there's the power widget in the notification area, that is located in the Interface.
• Status Bar tweaks are located here.
• Remove clock, am/pm, and change battery here.
• Also you can slide your finger across the notification bar to change brightness.
• Render effects:
• I had the opportunity to test this for a little. My battery was at 20% I turned on the Red mode that changes everything displayed on the screen red and black. To my surprise my phone lasted for almost an hour and I also was tweeting, browsing, and texting. 
• Overscroll effects are located here as well.

* o Tablet Tweaks:*
• This is where you can make your Status Bar at the bottom of the screen like the android tablets.
• Also if you use widget locker you can disable the stock lockscreen. (I have yet to run into any problems using widgetlocker)

*o Settings* I did not mention under the CM setting area are sounds, lockscreen, application, and performance. The reason being they are pretty self explanatory on what is inside of that section.

* •	Respect:*
o Don't flip out on CVPCS or any other dev if you brick your phone, have to .sbf or anything. Don't flip out cause you're a dumbass and did not read the full install thread of CM7. Be happy we have CM7 and enjoy.

I know there are so many more settings in CM7 but I just wanted to give a quick guide for some people who may need it. If anyone wants to add or correct me on anything shoot me an email [email protected] and/or hit me on twitter @smcdo123.

I will try to keep this up to date as much as I can when new release come out as well.


----------



## droidcutie (Jun 13, 2011)

Awesome, Thanks Thanks


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

This is a really great thread to start and was awesome of you to do







I've been goofing around on my own with CM7 and figured I could always SBF if I horribly screwed something up anyway, but having a good starter guide is always so welcome. Stepping into CM7 is definitely alien territory for me since I'm not new to ROMs but the Droid X was my first Android phone, so I never got to experience Cyanogen goodness before this. Thanks again for the awesome post!

Edit: question! I saw earlier, but I can't seem to remember what post, and I did a search but I still can't find it. Do you happen to know if we want MDPI only or HDPI only for themes? Thanks again









Edit Edit: I found it, I'm an idiot, it's in the themes section! Still not used to navigating RootzWiki, the sections change as I go! Ignore my spam.


----------



## Asharad (Jun 13, 2011)

What is MDPI/HDPI?


----------



## macpro88 (Jun 16, 2011)

Asharad said:


> What is MDPI/HDPI?


Its the type of screen resolution for phones, the Droid X has an HDPI screen.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

macpro88 said:


> Its the type of screen resolution for phones, the Droid X has an HDPI screen.


Droid X can handle HDPI and HDPI / MDPI but NOT MDPI only...


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks guys! This isn't my first time with Cyanon Mod but it's the first time with CM7. I caught on pretty quick and when through each setting basically and found out what changed and what not. Tell you le friends about







its basically all the same for the d2 unless they have listed features are broken


----------



## onlyred (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks so much for this terrific write up! I just installed Cyanogen tonight so now it's play time - it'll be even more fun thanks to these tips.


----------



## OGissimO (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank You so much you know you are the man.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

OGissimO said:


> Thank You so much you know you are the man.


Haha yeah buddy. You know i love you pimp:tongue3:


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

Unfortunately with the upgraded CWM the CRT zip no longer works. It contains some form of script no longer supported by the new version. Hopefully it will be updated. I updated my CWM before flashing it unfortunately.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sithlrdvad (Jun 12, 2011)

Great Thread, good job.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

love it thx man


----------



## boostinmech (Jun 14, 2011)

Jnehama said:


> Unfortunately with the upgraded CWM the CRT zip no longer works. It contains some form of script no longer supported by the new version. Hopefully it will be updated. I updated my CWM before flashing it unfortunately.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Yes i realized this as well when trying to install the GPS fix with the new CWR. Didnt see your post till after i updated CW. smh. lol


----------



## 5cr34m1n6mu73 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you for this information!

@scr34m1n6mu73


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Is that new clockwork build official ? Clockwork tweeted earlier yesterday that he was working on the build.


----------



## zoe (Jun 15, 2011)

thanx to the op, as well as the others clarifying the screen types supported...
this is my new 'home' forum for sure


----------



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link to the GPS fix, now I'll patiently wait for the youtube/netflix fix


----------

